# Turning off Filter During Fish Feeding



## mette (Jun 3, 2005)

I turn off the filters when feeding daphnia or BBS. For flake and pellet I leave them running. My fish seem to loose interest in prepared foods if they aren't being stirred up a little.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Kyle - seems like the poll currently says 50%, 50%, 25%, 0%... sure doesn't add up to 100%. Is this a bug?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

He is just giving 120%.

If I turn my filter off I will forget to turn it back on. That is why I don't unplug the heater during WC's anymore.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

I leave mine on while feeding. You could a) try to change your filter outflow a bit....maybe point your spraybar at the back glass to not stir things up so much, or b) try these: Nutrafin Max Feeding Ring


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

The only time I turn off my filters is when I am cleaning them. I have even forgot to do it then, once.


----------



## General Tso (Mar 1, 2006)

I have an online switch on my HOB which I use when I am spot treating excell or cleaning the filter. I have to feed my apistos before I spot treat excell, because as soon as the apistos see anything that looks like the oral syringe I feed them with they attack it, and I wouldn't want them to get a face full of excell.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I have 2 filters, one has a flow across the top and the other flows on the bottom. I used to leave both on, but have just recently turned off only turned off the ones that flows across the top.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

yoink said:


> He is just giving 120%.
> 
> If I turn my filter off I will forget to turn it back on. That is why I don't unplug the heater during WC's anymore.


I have heard that you could get electrocuted if there's a problem with your heater.I always turn off all appliances that are in the water during WC, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Wouldn't the fish get electrocuted first? I'm on a GFI outlet anyway, so I hope it would trip that before shocking me.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Instead of turning off the filter I just turn the flow down (I love being able to do that). It still stirs up the food to move it all over the tank but doesn't slam it all into the gravel. About 10 minutes later I'll turn the filter back to where I had it.


----------



## standoyo (Nov 6, 2005)

I have an airline made into a closed loop[floats] tied to a suction cup that is secured to the glass side bracing. The micro pellet is poured into centre of this loop to prevent floating food from being sucked into the surface skimmer. The great thing is all the fishies excitedly head for this contraption when we approach.

I sometimes turn off the the pump when I feed frozen cube blood worms.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i only turn it off when feeding baby brine shimp.


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

mette said:


> I turn off the filters when feeding daphnia or BBS. For flake and pellet I leave them running. My fish seem to loose interest in prepared foods if they aren't being stirred up a little.


This is what I do as well. When you feed the little tiny live critters that take the fish a while to eat, more get sucked up by the filter than the fish. When I feed the larger prepared stuff I leave the filter on.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

standoyo said:


> I have an airline made into a closed loop[floats] tied to a suction cup that is secured to the glass side bracing. The micro pellet is poured into centre of this loop to prevent floating food from being sucked into the surface skimmer. The great thing is all the fishies excitedly head for this contraption when we approach.
> 
> I sometimes turn off the the pump when I feed frozen cube blood worms.


good idea. I've been using a plastic lid with a hole cut in it, and it doesn't work very well. I can't bring myself to make a special order just for a $2.50 feeding ring, so I just made what you described...looks like it'll work well. I'll be trying it out tonight. Thanks for the idea


----------

